# Il Milan e la riforma della Serie A: la nuova situazione rossonera.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.

Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. 
La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni.
*Norma nel dettaglio*:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per *“calciatori formati nel club”* si intendono i calciatori che, tra i 15 anni (o l’inizio della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 15 anni) e i 21 anni (o la fine della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 21 anni) di età, indipendentemente dalla loro nazionalità o età, siano stati tesserati a titolo definitivo per il club nel quale militano per un periodo, anche non continuativo di 36 mesi, o per tre intere stagioni sportive, intendendosi per stagione sportiva il periodo che intercorre tra la prima e l’ultima giornata di campionato. Per *“calciatori formati in Italia”* si intendono i calciatori che, tra i 15 anni (o l’inizio della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 15 anni) e i 21 anni (o la fine della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 21 anni) di età, e indipendentemente dalla loro nazionalità o età, siano stati tesserati a titolo definitivo per uno o più club italiani per un periodo, anche non continuativo di 36 mesi, o per tre intere stagioni sportive, intendendosi per stagione sportiva il periodo che intercorre tra la prima e l’ultima giornata di campionato.



Under 21 senza limitazioni (purché non abbiano già compiuto tale età entro il 31 dicembre della stagione precedente).

Si potrà *modificare la lista* a mercato chiuso solo in *casi speciali*: 

- per sostituire un portiere;
- per sostituire un giocatore che abbia risolto consensualmente il contratto;
- per sostituire un giocatore a cui sia stato revocato il trasferimento;
- per sostituire un giocatore acquistato dall'estero a cui non sia arrivato il transfer. 

Inoltre ci saranno *due jolly* a disposizione di ciascun club per sostituire 2 giocatori di movimento nel corso della stagione. In questo caso i due sostituiti potranno essere reinseriti al posto dei sostituti nell’elenco dei “calciatori over 21” solo nel periodo di campagna trasferimenti successivo alla data della sostituzione (utile in caso di infortunio estivo, in quel caso il giocatore può rientrare dopo il mercato invernale).

Chi non si adeguerà sarà colpito da una sanzione pesante: la gara verrà considerata persa a tavolino.

_Norma transitoria per la stagione 2015/2016: "Le società di Serie A che non disponessero del numero minimo di 4 “calciatori formati nel club”, potranno nella stagione sportiva 2015/2016 inserire nella lista dei 25 fino ad 8 “calciatori formati in Italia”. _

*Situazione Milan 2015/2016 (se ci sono degli errori comunicatemelo così correggo il thread)*

*Portieri (3)*

Diego Lopez (over 21)
Abbiati *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Donnarumma *(under 21)*

*Difensori (10)*

Alex (over 21)
Romagnoli *(under 21)*
Mexes (over 21)
Zapata (over 21)
De Sciglio *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio del Milan)*
Abate *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio del Milan)*
Antonelli *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio del Milan)*
Rodrigo Ely (over 21) *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Calabria *(under 21)* 
Simic *(under 21)* 

*Centrocampisti/trequartisti (9)*

Nocerino *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Montolivo *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Poli *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Bonaventura *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Bertolacci *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*
Josè Mauri *(under 21)*
Boateng (over 21)
Honda (over 21)
Kucka (over 21)

*Attaccanti (5)*

Bacca (over 21)
Luiz Adriano (Over 21)
Menez (over 21)
Niang *(under 21)*
Balotelli *(over 21 - cresciuto nel vivaio di squadre italiane)*

- Totale 27 giocatori su 25 max. Di questi 27 almeno 6 sono U21. *Quindi abbiamo 21 giocatori in rosa su 25 max*

- Totale giocatori cresciuti nel Milan: 3 (minimo 4) = Antonelli, De Sciglio, Abate. *Parametro non soddisfatto ma derogabile per la stagione in corso.*

- Totale giocatori cresciuti in squadre italiane: 8 (minimo 4) = Abbiati, Ely, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Balotelli *Parametro soddisfatto.*

- *Totale Under 21:* Donnarumma, Calabria, Simic, Jose Mauri, Niang, Romagnoli + eventualmente tutti gli altri primavera inseriti in prima squadra o di ritorno dai prestiti.

- *Situazione extracomunitari ad oggi* = Robinho (rescisso), Gabriel (ceduto in prestito), Zapata, Alex, Vergara (ceduto in prestito), Honda, Bacca, Luiz Adriano. Per la disciplina: http://www.milanworld.net/tesseramento-extracomunitari-la-nuova-normativa-2015-2016-a-vt29665.html


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2015)

Mi hai fatto venire un dubbio, ma si possono tenere max 25 o iscriverne max 25 ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Bel post! 

Ely ha la cittadinanza italiana e proviene dal vivaio del Milan, se la definizione non e diversa a come sembra a me.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto venire un dubbio, ma si possono tenere max 25 o iscriverne max 25 ?



Ne puoi avere quanti ne vuoi ma ne puoi registrare (e quindi utilizzare) per il campionato al massimo 25. Come in CL, stesso principio.

Di fatto, però, le cose coincidono perché se acquisti un giocatore ma non lo tesseri per il campionato, cosa gli fai giocare? Le amichevoli infrasettimanali?  al massimo potresti fargli disputare le coppe europee, ma sarebbe molto limitativo e comunque non riguarda il nostro caso.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bel post!
> 
> Ely ha la cittadinanza italiana e proviene dal vivaio del Milan, se la definizione non e diversa a come sembra a me.



Grazie  allora guardando bene Rodrigo Ely può essere considerato un Under 21 (compie 22 anni a novembre), ma non credo possa considerarsi prodotto del nostro vivaio in quanto tra i 15 ed i 21 anni non ha giocato per 3 stagioni di fila nel Milan. E' stato acquistato nel 2010, a 17 anni. Quindi ha giocato nel Milan le stagioni: 2010/2011 e 2011/2012. Ma nella 2012/2013 è stato dato in prestito alla Reggina. L'anno dopo al Varese e poi all'Avellino. Quindi praticamente tra i 15 ed i 21 anni non è rimasto per 3 stagioni (anche non consecutive) nel nostro settore giovanile.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto venire un dubbio, ma si possono tenere max 25 o iscriverne max 25 ?



Iscriverne naturalmente!


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2015)

Ottimo post.

Speriamo di aggiornarlo togliendo Agazzi, Gabriel (Carpi), Zaccardo, uno tra Alex e Rami, Nocerino e Menez.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ne puoi avere quanti ne vuoi ma ne puoi registrare (e quindi utilizzare) per il campionato al massimo 25. Come in CL, stesso principio.
> 
> Di fatto, però, le cose coincidono perché se acquisti un giocatore ma non lo tesseri per il campionato, cosa gli fai giocare? Le amichevoli infrasettimanali?  al massimo potresti fargli disputare le coppe europee, ma sarebbe molto limitativo e comunque non riguarda il nostro caso.
> 
> ...





Jino ha scritto:


> Iscriverne naturalmente!



Infatti, però la frase mi aveva messo il dubbio. Comunque sì, non bisogna assolutamente superare il limite ma il mercato bisogna farlo lo stesso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Luglio 2015)

Bene, siamo a posto, l'unico problema potrebbe nascere se decidessero di mettere un numero massimo ai cessi in rosa.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



ma el sha quando ha giocato 3 stagione consecutive nel nostro vivaio?


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
Teoricamente andrebbero aggiunti anche gli scarti supremi rientranti dai prestiti (i quali però non so se effettivamente sono in scadenza o meno) 
-Jherson Vergara - 21 anni - No vivaio
-Nnamdi Oduamadi - 24 anni - Arrivò al Milan nel 2009 e iniziò ad andarsene in giro in prestito dal 2011. Forse non è vivaio Milan, ma vivaio italiano si
-Andrea Petagna - 20 anni - Vivaio Milan

Mancano poi anche 
-Michelangelo Albertazzi - 24 anni Vivaio Milan
-Valter Birsa - 28 anni (finchè non lo cedono...)
-Simone Verdi - 22 anni Vivaio Milan
-Hachim Mastour - 17 anni (che era stato aggregato questa stagione)


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Teoricamente questa riforma quest'anno cade a fagiolo per favorire l'epurazione della rosa. Speriamo di aggiornare di nuovo il thread con altri eliminati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma el sha quando ha giocato 3 stagione consecutive nel nostro vivaio?



Com'è scritto per essere considerato parte del vivaio bisogna aver giocato in quella società 3 stagioni anche non consecutive tra i 15 ed i 21 anni. E Faraone le ha fatte al Milan.

Nel 2011/2012 è stato tesserato quando aveva 18 anni (19 li ha compiuti ad ottobre). Quindi se consideriamo questo:

1) 2011/2012: 19 anni compiuti nel 2011
2) 2012/2013: 20 anni compiuti nel 2012
3) 2013/2014: 21 anni compiuti nel 2013

Altrimenti se consideriamo l'età a partire da luglio, quindi dall'inizio della nuova stagione calcistica, avrebbe giocato comunque 3 stagioni dai 18 ai 20 anni (11/12,12/13,14/14). In ogni caso quindi per il regolamento può essere considerato un prodotto del nostro vivaio.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Com'è scritto per essere considerato parte del vivaio bisogna aver giocato in quella società 3 stagioni anche non consecutive tra i 15 ed i 21 anni. E Faraone le ha fatte al Milan.
> 
> Nel 2011/2012 è stato tesserato quando aveva 18 anni (19 li ha compiuti ad ottobre). Quindi:
> 
> ...



si questo lo so. Non capisco però una cosa della riforma, deve essere over 21 che ha giocato nelle giovanili del nostro club oppure anche nella prima squadra? perché nel primo caso el sha non ha giocato nelle nostre giovanili, a parte qualche partitella dopo gli infortuni.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si questo lo so. Non capisco però una cosa della riforma, deve essere over 21 che ha giocato nelle giovanili del nostro club oppure anche nella prima squadra? perché nel primo caso el sha non ha giocato nelle nostre giovanili, a parte qualche partitella dopo gli infortuni.



Non serve che giochi per forza nelle giovanili... basta che sia tesserato per noi. Per fare un'altro esempio pratico, pure Pato diventò secondo queste regole Vivaio Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si questo lo so. Non capisco però una cosa della riforma, deve essere over 21 che ha giocato nelle giovanili del nostro club oppure anche nella prima squadra? perché nel primo caso el sha non ha giocato nelle nostre giovanili, a parte qualche partitella dopo gli infortuni.



No, basta che abbia giocato nella nostra squadra tra i 15 ed i 21 anni. Non deve aver giocato per forza nelle giovanili.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> Teoricamente andrebbero aggiunti anche gli scarti supremi rientranti dai prestiti (i quali però non so se effettivamente sono in scadenza o meno)
> -Jherson Vergara - 21 anni - No vivaio
> -Nnamdi Oduamadi - 24 anni - Arrivò al Milan nel 2009 e iniziò ad andarsene in giro in prestito dal 2011. Forse non è vivaio Milan, ma vivaio italiano si
> ...



Si è vero, molte patacche non le ho inserite, per esserne certi aspettiamo di vedere chi si presenta al raduno così poi aggiorno il thread


----------



## mistergao (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



edit.

Comunque gran bel lavoro.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> Teoricamente andrebbero aggiunti anche gli scarti supremi rientranti dai prestiti (i quali però non so se effettivamente sono in scadenza o meno)
> -Jherson Vergara - 21 anni - No vivaio
> -Nnamdi Oduamadi - 24 anni - Arrivò al Milan nel 2009 e iniziò ad andarsene in giro in prestito dal 2011. Forse non è vivaio Milan, ma vivaio italiano si
> ...



Ma vergara mastour e petagna sono under 21 quindi non vanno inseriti nella lista dei 25, indipendentemente dal vivaio di provenienza, di under 21 (per la stagione 2015-16 quelli nati fino al 94 ) ne puoi tenere quanti ne vuoi .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma vergara mastour e petagna sono under 21 quindi non vanno inseriti nella lista dei 25, indipendentemente dal vivaio di provenienza, di under 21 (per la stagione 2015-16 quelli nati fino al 94 ) ne puoi tenere quanti ne vuoi .



Per loro si, ma non per altri come ad esempio Verdi, Oduamachi? e Birsa che sono over 21


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Regole futili.


----------



## nimloth (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...




Sono curioso di sapere come sono messe le altre squadre (una su tutte l' Inter)


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



ti consiglio di inserire anche Donnarumma come portiere, pare che il terzo lo farà lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ti consiglio di inserire anche Donnarumma come portiere, pare che il terzo lo farà lui



Come detto, per altri innesti o giocatori da togliere aspettiamo di vedere chi ci sarà in ritiro


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



E questo e comunque vergognoso... mi spiego meglio, le regole vanno pensate ORA ma bisogna iniziare ad applicarle solo tra 2-3 stagioni... ci credo che tutte le societa abbiano troppi giocatori e li stanno regalando... 
Ovviamente sto facendo il ragionamento di un presidente qualsiasi di una squadra di calcio.
Da milanista sono contento  meno cessi in rosa.

Fare le regole a novembre e applicarle a giungo non mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Luglio 2015)

É la regola ad personam per Galliani: esce uno entra uno


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bene, siamo a posto, l'unico problema potrebbe nascere se decidessero di mettere un numero massimo ai cessi in rosa.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



devo ammettere che letta così, d'un fiato, la rosa, è raccapricciante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2015)

Albertazzi e Verdi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Albertazzi e Verdi?





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come detto, per altri innesti o giocatori da togliere aspettiamo di vedere chi ci sarà in ritiro



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Rosa aggiornata con Josè Mauri.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> - *Totale 31 giocatori over 21 su 25 max. Di questi 31 almeno 4 sono U21*. *Quindi abbiamo 27 giocatori in rosa su 25 max.*



Chiedo scusa ma io questa parte non l'ho capita. Gli over 21 sono 31 o 27?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa ma io questa parte non l'ho capita. Gli over 21 sono 31 o 27?



Sono 27, due in più rispetto al limite di 25. I giocatori complessivi invece sono 31, Under 21 compresi pari a 4 che si possono inserire senza limiti

Edit: Josè Mauri possiamo contarlo come U21 ora modifico.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Aggiornato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Aggiornato a Gabriel ed El Shaarawy. Occhio perché adesso siamo rimasti con 4 giocatori provenienti dal nostro vivaio (minimo 4). Se dunque dovessimo cedere Matri, potremo registrare 24 giocatori over 21 e non più 25. A meno che non sostituiamo Matri (o chi per lui) con un altro giocatore cresciuto nel nostro vivaio. In quel caso gli over 21 arruolabili tornano ad essere 25.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornato a Gabriel ed El Shaarawy. Occhio perché adesso siamo rimasti con 4 giocatori provenienti dal nostro vivaio (minimo 4). Se dunque dovessimo cedere Matri, potremo registrare 24 giocatori over 21 e non più 25. A meno che non sostituiamo Matri (o chi per lui) con un altro giocatore cresciuto nel nostro vivaio. In quel caso gli over 21 arruolabili tornano ad essere 25.



Oppure lo sostituiamo direttamente con un u21, in quel caso numericamente siamo di nuovo in pari (e mi sembra una scelta logica).


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornato a Gabriel ed El Shaarawy. Occhio perché adesso siamo rimasti con 4 giocatori provenienti dal nostro vivaio (minimo 4). Se dunque dovessimo cedere Matri, potremo registrare 24 giocatori over 21 e non più 25. A meno che non sostituiamo Matri (o chi per lui) con un altro giocatore cresciuto nel nostro vivaio. In quel caso gli over 21 arruolabili tornano ad essere 25.



Matri partira per forza non si andra avanti con 3 prime punte per 1 posto da titolare... e poi Matri ha un ingaggio molto alto per uno che non giochera mai.
Quindi cedere Elsha sembra ancora di piu una mossa sbagliata.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oppure lo sostituiamo direttamente con un u21, in quel caso numericamente siamo di nuovo in pari (e mi sembra una scelta logica).



Se non sbaglio si puo mettere qualsiasi numero di under 21... quindi si e perso un posto a prescindere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oppure lo sostituiamo direttamente con un u21, in quel caso numericamente siamo di nuovo in pari (e mi sembra una scelta logica).



Se leggi bene mi riferivo esclusivamente agli over 21 che, nel caso in cui cedessimo uno o più dei 4 cresciuti nel nostro vivaio, scalerebbero da 25 a 24, fino a 21 (se per assurdo li cedessimo tutti e 4). Poi possiamo certamente sostituirli con un numero infinito di U21, ma il gioco non varrebbe la candela. Quindi a questo punto tanto vale tenerseli, visto che si tratta di giocatori che, con tutti i loro limiti (Matri su tutti), hanno pur sempre una certa esperienza.


----------



## mistergao (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornato a Gabriel ed El Shaarawy. Occhio perché adesso siamo rimasti con 4 giocatori provenienti dal nostro vivaio (minimo 4). Se dunque dovessimo cedere Matri, potremo registrare 24 giocatori over 21 e non più 25. A meno che non sostituiamo Matri (o chi per lui) con un altro giocatore cresciuto nel nostro vivaio. In quel caso gli over 21 arruolabili tornano ad essere 25.



Siamo un po' alla canna del gas, anche perchè non vedo in giro nessun giocatore cresciuto nel nostro vivaio (e che gioca in un'altra squadra) che possa essere un nostro obiettivo di mercato. Mi sa che saremo costretti a tenerci Matri e per un bel po' di anni, a meno di riprendere gente tipo Antonini, ma sarebbe una sfida tra giocatori inutili.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se leggi bene mi riferivo esclusivamente agli over 21 che, nel caso in cui cedessimo uno o più dei 4 cresciuti nel nostro vivaio, scalerebbero da 25 a 24, fino a 21 (se per assurdo li cedessimo tutti e 4). Poi possiamo certamente sostituirli con un numero infinito di U21, ma il gioco non varrebbe la candela. Quindi a questo punto tanto vale tenerseli, visto che si tratta di giocatori che, con tutti i loro limiti (Matri su tutti), hanno pur sempre una certa esperienza.



Ma non abbiamo ancora verdi e albertazzi? o li abbiamo già ceduti?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Ma non abbiamo ancora verdi e albertazzi? o li abbiamo già ceduti?



Sono presenti in rosa, leggi bene.
[MENTION=2157]mrsmit[/MENTION] ho aggiornato la lista con quegli "scarti", così effettivamente i giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio sono 6 (minimo 4). Quindi potremmo permetterci di cederne altri 2. Ed a quel punto possiamo scegliere di liberarci del più gravoso ossia Matri (se riusciamo a chi sbolognarlo)


----------



## mrsmit (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono presenti in rosa, leggi bene.


qundi sono 6 gli over 21 del vivaio milan, non 4.
preferisco tenermi Verdi piuttosto che Matri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> qundi sono 6 gli over 21 del vivaio milan, non 4.
> preferisco tenermi Verdi piuttosto che Matri.



Si, come ti dicevo ho aggiornato la lista  



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono presenti in rosa, leggi bene.
> [MENTION=2157]mrsmit[/MENTION] ho aggiornato la lista con quegli "scarti", così effettivamente i giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio sono 6 (minimo 4). Quindi potremmo permetterci di cederne altri 2. Ed a quel punto possiamo scegliere di liberarci del più gravoso ossia Matri (se riusciamo a chi sbolognarlo)





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se leggi bene mi riferivo esclusivamente agli over 21 che, nel caso in cui cedessimo uno o più dei 4 cresciuti nel nostro vivaio, scalerebbero da 25 a 24, fino a 21 (se per assurdo li cedessimo tutti e 4). Poi possiamo certamente sostituirli con un numero infinito di U21, ma il gioco non varrebbe la candela. Quindi a questo punto tanto vale tenerseli, visto che si tratta di giocatori che, con tutti i loro limiti (Matri su tutti), hanno pur sempre una certa esperienza.



E invece no, perchè a prescindere dei 25 Matri secondo me ora è un pò inutile, almeno risparmi uno stipendio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

A questo punto, come dicevo, visto che abbiamo 6 giocatori cresciuti nel nostro vivaio (e non siamo al limite come invece pensavo), proverei a cedere Matri ed uno tra Albertazzi o Verdi. 
In attacco siamo coperti, ed a quel punto terrei in rosa Niang che rimane un U21 che ha già esperienza in A e che peraltro col passare degli anni diventerà un prodotto del nostro vivaio dato che è stato acquistato a 17 anni e fino a 21 anni avrà giocato almeno 3 stagioni complete con noi (2012/2013 = iniziata a 17 anni, 2015/2016 = 19 anni, 2016/2017 = 20 anni). Le stagioni 13/14 e 14/15 non possono essere conteggiate a causa dei prestiti in Francia e al Genoa. 

Quindi in conclusione per far diventare Niang un prodotto del nostro vivaio conviene tenerselo in rosa per le prossime 2 stagioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi in conclusione per far diventare Niang un prodotto del nostro vivaio conviene tenerselo in rosa per le prossime 2 stagioni.



Mi risulta che gliene basti una sola, per ora ne ha giocata da noi una intera e due mezze


----------



## mrsmit (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, come ti dicevo ho aggiornato la lista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cediamo Matri per 5 mil e ci liberiamo del suo ingaggio, con solo il campionato e coppa italia non ci servirà, abbiamo già bacca, luiz,niang e speriamo ibra, cerci lo regaliamo a qualcuno e terrei solo menez che potrebbe tornare utile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi risulta che gliene basti una sola, per ora ne ha giocata da noi una intera e due mezze



Io so che le mezze stagioni non si contano, ma il giocatore deve rimanere in rosa per 3 stagioni complete (anche non consecutive). Comunque mi informerò pure su questo aspetto


----------



## numero 3 (13 Luglio 2015)

Complimenti. ...qualche giorno fa avevo aperto una discussioni sul problema dei 25...dovete ammettere che Galliani comunque il suo lavoro lo sa fare..noi praticamente siamo a posto se dovessero entrare giocatori super ( Zlatan Witsel....) possiamo cedere facilmente qualche esubero....
Poche squadre in Italia sono come noi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Complimenti. ...qualche giorno fa avevo aperto una discussioni sul problema dei 25...dovete ammettere che Galliani comunque il suo lavoro lo sa fare..noi praticamente siamo a posto se dovessero entrare giocatori super ( Zlatan Witsel....) possiamo cedere facilmente qualche esubero....
> Poche squadre in Italia sono come noi...



Grazie  con l'aiuto di tutti cerchiamo di tenerlo sempre aggiornato... comunque si, sostanzialmente noi siamo già pronti con le nuove regole.

Io cederei questi segnati in grassetto:

- Totale giocatori cresciuti nel Milan: 6 (minimo 4) = Antonelli, Albertazzi, De Sciglio, Abate, *Matri*, *Verdi*.

- Totale giocatori cresciuti in squadre italiane: 9 (minimo 4) = Abbiati, *Agazzi*, *Zaccardo*, *Nocerino*, Montolivo, *Poli*, Betolacci, Bonaventura, Josè Mauri. 

6 esuberi che non andrebbero ad intaccare i minimi richiesti dai regolamenti e che potrebbero essere sostituiti da 2-3 giocatori di livello.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Complimenti. ...qualche giorno fa avevo aperto una discussioni sul problema dei 25...dovete ammettere che *Galliani comunque il suo lavoro lo sa fare*..noi praticamente siamo a posto se dovessero entrare giocatori super ( Zlatan Witsel....) possiamo cedere facilmente qualche esubero....
> Poche squadre in Italia sono come noi...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


>



A montare le antenne non è male dai.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi risulta che gliene basti una sola, per ora ne ha giocata da noi una intera e due mezze



Ho verificato ed è come dici tu, le 3 stagioni anche non consecutive sono intese come 36 mesi anche non consecutivi. Quindi Niang fino ad oggi ha disputato 20 mesi al Milan. 

- agosto 2013 - dicembre 2014 = 16 mesi
- settembre 2014 - dicembre 2014 = 4 mesi

Invece via dal Milan ha disputato 12 mesi: 

- gennaio - giugno 2014 (Montpellier) = 6 mesi
- gennaio - giugno 2015 (Genoa) = 6 mesi

Quindi, stando così le cose, Niang deve giocare con noi altri 16 mesi (entro i 21 anni) per poter essere considerato in futuro un prodotto del nostro vivaio.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho verificato ed è come dici tu, le 3 stagioni anche non consecutive sono intese come 36 mesi anche non consecutivi. Quindi Niang fino ad oggi ha disputato 20 mesi al Milan.
> 
> - agosto 2013 - dicembre 2014 = 16 mesi
> - settembre 2014 - dicembre 2014 = 4 mesi
> ...



Entro il compimento del 21esimo o del 22esimo anno di età? Perchè Niang compie 21 anni a dicembre. E poi credo che si debba considerare Luglio 2014-Dicembre 2014, quindi i mesi, ad oggi, dovrebbero essere 22. Se il termine è Dicembre 2016 (compimento dei 22 anni) e non va più in prestito ci rientra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Entro il compimento del 21esimo o del 22esimo anno di età? Perchè Niang compie 21 anni a dicembre.



Tra i 15 ed i 21 anni, e quest'ultimi finisce di compierli a dicembre 2016, quando entra nel 22^ anno di età. Quindi c'è di tempo fino a dicembre 2016. Ossia un altro anno e mezzo (18 mesi circa). Dovremmo farcela pelo pelo, visto che mancano 16 mesi per farlo rientrare tra i prodotti del vivaio. Ma dobbiamo tenerlo in rosa per tutto questo periodo senza mandarlo altrove.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho verificato ed è come dici tu, le 3 stagioni anche non consecutive sono intese come 36 mesi anche non consecutivi. Quindi Niang fino ad oggi ha disputato 20 mesi al Milan.
> 
> - agosto 2013 - dicembre 2014 = 16 mesi
> - settembre 2014 - dicembre 2014 = 4 mesi
> ...



ma luglio e agosto 2014 non vengono conteggiati?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ma luglio e agosto 2014 non vengono conteggiati?



Giusto, quindi in teoria saremmo a 22 mesi  ancora meglio! Ne mancherebbero 14, quindi poco più di un anno a partire da oggi


----------



## TheZio (16 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



Suso e Rodrigo Ely vengono considerati under 21 per il regolamento italiano? 
Perché secondo il regolamento Uefa, possono stare nella cosiddetta lista B solo i nati dopo il 01.01.1994, e loro sono del '93.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Suso e Rodrigo Ely vengono considerati under 21 per il regolamento italiano?
> Perché secondo il regolamento Uefa, possono stare nella cosiddetta lista B solo i nati dopo il 01.01.1994, e loro sono del '93.



Questo dettaglio non è stato spiegato dalla FIGC, che parla genericamente di U21. Bisogna approfondire.


----------



## TheZio (16 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo dettaglio non è stato spiegato dalla FIGC, che parla genericamente di U21. Bisogna approfondire.



M. Colombo ed il Corsera dicono che vengono considerati over 21.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> M. Colombo ed il Corsera dicono che vengono considerati over 21.



Ho letto ma vediamo che dice Gandini  se conferma modifico!


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo dettaglio non è stato spiegato dalla FIGC, che parla genericamente di U21. Bisogna approfondire.



Teoricamente se un giocatore inizia la stagione come U21, resta con quello status sino alla fine della stagione. Un pò come per le nazionali giovanili, se inizi il biennio che hai 20 anni e mezzo puoi finirlo anche se superi i 21 anni


----------



## TheZio (16 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho letto ma vediamo che dice Gandini  se conferma modifico!


----------



## TheZio (16 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente se un giocatore inizia la stagione come U21, resta con quello status sino alla fine della stagione. Un pò come per le nazionali giovanili, se inizi il biennio che hai 20 anni e mezzo puoi finirlo anche se superi i 21 anni



Infatti essendo nati nel 1993 all'inizio del campionato 2015-16 avranno comunque compiuto 21 anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente se un giocatore inizia la stagione come U21, resta con quello status sino alla fine della stagione. Un pò come per le nazionali giovanili, se inizi il biennio che hai 20 anni e mezzo puoi finirlo anche se superi i 21 anni



Si, per quello li avevo inseriti come U21. Però effettivamente la UEFA adotta criteri diversi. Vediamo se ci siamo uniformati o meno!


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, per quello li avevo inseriti come U21. Però effettivamente la UEFA adotta criteri diversi. Vediamo se ci siamo uniformati o meno!


Si è saputo qualcosa?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Si è saputo qualcosa?



"Sarà consentito alle società di Serie A l’utilizzo aggiuntivo, rispetto a quelli dell’elenco dei 25 calciatori di cui ai successivi commi, di calciatori, tesserati sia a titolo definitivo sia temporaneo,che alla data del 31 dicembre della stagione sportiva precedente non abbiano già compiuto il 21°anno di età (“calciatori under 21”)."

Quindi quelli nati nel 93 non rientrano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Si è saputo qualcosa?



Ho chiesto anche a Gandini ma non mi ha risposto. Magari riprovo...!



tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sarà consentito alle società di Serie A l’utilizzo aggiuntivo, rispetto a quelli dell’elenco dei 25 calciatori di cui ai successivi commi, di calciatori, tesserati sia a titolo definitivo sia temporaneo,che alla data del 31 dicembre della stagione sportiva precedente non abbiano già compiuto il 21°anno di età (“calciatori under 21”).
> 
> Quindi quelli nati nel 93 non rientrano.



Perfetto, mistero risolto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni, anche non consecutive, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni.
> 
> ...



*Aggiornato*


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> "Sarà consentito alle società di Serie A l’utilizzo aggiuntivo, rispetto a quelli dell’elenco dei 25 calciatori di cui ai successivi commi, di calciatori, tesserati sia a titolo definitivo sia temporaneo,che alla data del 31 dicembre della stagione sportiva precedente non abbiano già compiuto il 21°anno di età (“calciatori under 21”)."
> 
> Quindi quelli nati nel 93 non rientrano.


Grazie mille


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Luglio 2015)

Sembra per Sinisa sono fuori rosa Agazzi, Zaccardo, Albertazzi, Verdi e Mastour


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato*


Non so se hai letto, comunque durante la prossima stagione non sarà obbligatorio avere in rosa i 4 giocatori formati nel club. 
Nel comunicato FIGC c'è una norma transitoria, dove è scritto che chi per la stagione 2015-16 non dispone di 4 giocatori del vivaio può inserire fino ad 8 calciatori formati in Italia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non so se hai letto, comunque durante la prossima stagione non sarà obbligatorio avere in rosa i 4 giocatori formati nel club.
> Nel comunicato FIGC c'è una norma transitoria, dove è scritto che chi per la stagione 2015-16 non dispone di 4 giocatori del vivaio può inserire fino ad 8 calciatori formati in Italia.



Aggiungo anche questa, grazie!


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni (purché non abbiano già compiuto tale età entro il 31 dicembre della stagione precedente).
> ...



Levare Albertazzi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Levare Albertazzi



Aggiornato!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni (purché non abbiano già compiuto tale età entro il 31 dicembre della stagione precedente).
> ...



Aggiornato.


----------



## TheZio (9 Agosto 2015)

Comunque 31 giocatori sono una na follia... Anche se siamo quasi a posto x le regole, io ne manderei via almeno 6-7..


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Comunque 31 giocatori sono una na follia... Anche se siamo quasi a posto x le regole, io ne manderei via almeno 6-7..



11 difensori 
7 attacanti 

3 portieri : via agazzi
8 difensori : via zaccardo alex e zapata
8 centrocampisti : via nocerino
5 punte : via matri e prestito per Verdi

e cosi si inizia a ragionare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Thread aggiornato con alcuni dettagli del regolamento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

*Con Soriano saliamo a 20 italiani su 31 giocatori. Per risalire ad una rosa con un numero così elevato di italiani dobbiamo tornare al Milan di Capello. Che però aveva i migliori italiani in circolazione e pochi ma fortissimi stranieri.*


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Con Soriano saliamo a 20 italiani su 31 giocatori. Per risalire ad una rosa con un numero così elevato di italiani dobbiamo tornare al Milan di Capello. Che però aveva i migliori italiani in circolazione e pochi ma fortissimi stranieri.*



Per rientrare nei parametri federali cosa dovremmo fare a questo punto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per rientrare nei parametri federali cosa dovremmo fare a questo punto?



Ci siamo già dentro, Soriano però deve sostituire un over 21 altrimenti saliamo a 26 su 25.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci siamo già dentro, Soriano però deve sostituire un over 21 altrimenti saliamo a 26 su 25.



quindi la cessione in prestito di Jose Mauri per permettere l'arrivo di Soriano è una baggianata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> quindi la cessione in prestito di Jose Mauri per permettere l'arrivo di Soriano è una baggianata



Esatto.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci siamo già dentro, Soriano però deve sostituire un over 21 altrimenti saliamo a 26 su 25.



A lume di naso, direi proprio il buon Antonio Nocerino. Viene considerato una mezzala destra da Sinisa, e lì già gravitano Bertolacci a Poli. Ma c'è l'incognita Montolivo e, entro certi limiti, Honda, giocatori che, per motivi diversi, non offrono sufficienti garanzie di resistenza atletica sul lungo periodo. Sguarnire eccessivamente il centrocampo potrebbe allora riverlarsi deleterio, pur in una stagione con la sola serie A e gli impegni sporadici di Coppa Italia. Trentuno tuttavia sembran troppi, farei 26 effettivi, sufficienti alla bisogna.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma Zaccardo, Nocerino, Agazzi, quando li vendono? Bah


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Zaccardo, Nocerino, Agazzi, quando li vendono? Bah



Agazzi ha la polizza a vita semi cit.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2015)

*Entro domani alle ore 12 andrà consegnata la lista con i 25 giocatori. 
La lista è liberamente modificabile fino alle ore 24 del giorno successivo alla scadenza del calciomercato. Poi per le modifiche varranno i paletti indicati nel thread principale.*


----------



## franck3211 (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Entro domani alle ore 12 andrà consegnata la lista con i 25 giocatori.
> La lista è liberamente modificabile fino alle ore 24 del giorno successivo alla scadenza del calciomercato. Poi per le modifiche varranno i paletti indicati nel thread principale.*



In pratica chi non rientra in questa lista non potrà giocare la serie a A giusto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> In pratica chi non rientra in questa lista non potrà giocare la serie a A giusto?



Esatto. Potranno giocare il campionato (e presumo pure la Coppa Italia, ma non ne sono sicuro) solo quei 25 + tutti gli Under 21 che vuoi.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Potranno giocare il campionato (e presumo pure la Coppa Italia, ma non ne sono sicuro) solo quei 25 + tutti gli Under 21 che vuoi.


Ho capito, insomma per ora da noi rientrano tutti e credo inseriranno tutti


----------



## TheZio (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni (purché non abbiano già compiuto tale età entro il 31 dicembre della stagione precedente).
> ...



Rodrigo Ely è un giocatore formato in Italia (2 anni nel Milan a partire dai 17 anni + 1 in prestito)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Rodrigo Ely è un giocatore formato in Italia (2 anni nel Milan a partire dai 17 anni + 1 in prestito)


----------



## ilteuz (20 Agosto 2015)

in vista anche delle prossime stagioni chi sono i giocatori over 21 cresciuti nel milan che eventualmente potrebbe tornare al milan ?
considerando che adesso abbiamo:
-matri 
-desciglio
-abate
-antonelli
e che, se non sbaglio, nessuno degli attuali under 21 diventerà over con lo status di "cresciuto nella primavera del milan" (magari mi sbaglio su questo punto)


----------



## nimloth (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni. Under 21 senza limitazioni (purché non abbiano già compiuto tale età entro il 31 dicembre della stagione precedente).
> ...



Una curiosità: in Italia non c'è una regola che limita i giocatori stranieri schierabili in campo?
ricordo di aver letto qualcosa del genere, ma forse non è mai entrata in vigore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Agosto 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Una curiosità: in Italia non c'è una regola che limita i giocatori stranieri schierabili in campo?
> ricordo di aver letto qualcosa del genere, ma forse non è mai entrata in vigore.



Max 11 contemporaneamente


----------



## TheZio (21 Agosto 2015)

ilteuz ha scritto:


> in vista anche delle prossime stagioni chi sono i giocatori over 21 cresciuti nel milan che eventualmente potrebbe tornare al milan ?
> considerando che adesso abbiamo:
> -matri
> -desciglio
> ...



Niang, se fa tutta la stagione con noi, dovrebbe diventare "giocatore cresciuto nel milan", poi in emergenza Calabria e Donnarumma.
Josè Mauri se fa tre stagioni con noi acquisisce lo status, invece Romagnoli non ce la fa per una stagione.
Comunque dubito che dal prossimo anno passino direttamente al 4+4, troppe squadre in situazioni critiche. Alcune fanno già fatica con gli 8 "italiani" 
L'Uefa a suo tempo iniziò con un più canonico 1+1, e poi a salire negli anni 2+2, 3+3, fino ad arrivare al 4+4. Adesso ho letto che vorrebbero spingersi fino al 5+5, ma penso sia tutto bloccato.
Penso che il prox anno avremo una situazione con 1/2 giocatori del vivaio e il resto (7/6) cresciuti in Italia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2015)

*Aggiornato con alcune particolarità del regolamento.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

*aggiornato*


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma quindi Matri non può andare via?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma quindi Matri non può andare via?



Ad oggi siamo in 26 (al netto degli under 21) quindi uno va segato per rientrare nei 25, altrimenti non giocherebbe mai. Probabilmente sarà Matri. Ma con Agazzi (che conto ancora perché non leggo ufficialità), scendiamo a 24. Quindi ci sarebbe spazio per un altro acquisto.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad oggi siamo in 26 (al netto degli under 21) quindi uno va segato per rientrare nei 25, altrimenti non giocherebbe mai. Probabilmente sarà Matri.



Non devono essere almeno in 4 che provengono dal nostro vivaio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non devono essere almeno in 4 che provengono dal nostro vivaio?



Ho completato il discorso sopra. No, in questa stagione il limite del vivaio non si conta. Basta averne 8 formati in Italia. E noi ne abbiamo in abbondanza. Il vivaio si conta dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho completato il discorso sopra. No, in questa stagione il limite del vivaio non si conta. Basta averne 8 formati in Italia. E noi ne abbiamo in abbondanza. Il vivaio si conta dalla prossima stagione.



Ok, grazie mille!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

Se oltre a Matri e ad Agazzi va via pure Suso, i posti liberi diventano 2 visto che scendiamo a 23 over 21.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se oltre a Matri e ad Agazzi va via pure Suso, i posti liberi diventano 2 visto che scendiamo a 23 over 21.



agazzi è andato già via no? matri sta per andare al west ham. Suso mi auguro rimanga sinceramente, non parte noce?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> agazzi è andato già via no? matri sta per andare al west ham. Suso mi auguro rimanga sinceramente, non parte noce?



Agazzi ancora non è ufficiale  comunque si, i conti sono questi. Se ne partono in 3, ne possono arrivare altri 2. Ma conoscendo Galliani, sarebbe meglio restare a 25. E' facile che ci porti altri brocchi.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Agazzi ancora non è ufficiale  comunque si, i conti sono questi. Se ne partono in 3, ne possono arrivare altri 2. Ma conoscendo Galliani, sarebbe meglio restare a 25. E' facile che ci porti altri brocchi.



agazzi è ufficiale infatti è stato tolto dalla rosa sul sito del milan.
guardando sul sito ufficiale del boro c'è un articolo in cui dicono che stanno aspettando il transfer ma che si sta già allenando e che karanka spera di poterlo schierare presto o cmq averlo tra i convocati


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

*Situazione aggiornata senza Zaccardo. Si è liberato un posto over 21. Se va via pure Matri se ne liberano due.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Situazione aggiornata senza Zaccardo. Si è liberato un posto over 21. Se va via pure Matri se ne liberano due.*



In tal caso, verosimilmente un posto over 21 sarà usato sul mercato di gennaio per muoversi più agevolmente. Perché ne avremo certamente bisogno. 

*Ovviamente se registriamo una rosa inferiore ai 25 giocatori, a gennaio potremo fare degli innesti liberi fino al raggiungimento di quota 25. Poi una volta raggiunta la quota di 25, potremo effettuare soltanto 2 sostituzioni.*

Altre modifiche della lista avvengono solo in caso molto particolari (1 per il portiere, 1 per problemi con transfer e 1 per risoluzioni consensuali)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni.
> ...



*Dato finale. Conclusioni: 

- A gennaio potremo acquistare 2 giocatori e salire a quota 25.
- Saliti a quota 25, potremo scambiare soltanto 2 giocatori con altrettanti della lista.
- Oltre a questi abbiamo degli scambi extra per 1 portiere, 1 giocatore che abbia risolto consensualmente il contratto, 1 giocatore con problemi di transfer.

Quindi in totale a gennaio possiamo effettuare, di base, 4 innesti over 21: 2 puliti e 2 scambiandoli con altrettanti over 21. Non sarà possibile modificare ulteriormente la lista, salvo le ipotesi eccezionali sopra elencate.*


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

non ci capisco nulla...
quindi quelli rimasti posssono giocare tutti o no?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non ci capisco nulla...
> quindi quelli rimasti posssono giocare tutti o no?



Non vedo come Il Re dell'Est potrebbe essere più chiaro di così 
comunque teoricamente si, potrebbero giocare tutti, ma [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ha tralasciato un cavillo del regolamento,
da quest'anno può giocare solo chi sia effettivamente da Milan, pertanto penso che faremo fatica a schierarne 7/8.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non vedo come Il Re dell'Est potrebbe essere più chiato di così
> comunque teoricamente si, potrebbero giocare tutti, ma [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ha tralasciato un cavillo del regolamento,
> da quest'anno può giocare solo chi sia effettivamente da Milan, pertanto penso che faremo fatica a schierarne 7/8.



ehehehe... magari ci fosse anche quel requisito... forse è l'unico modo per impedire che Galliani prenda bidoni 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dato finale. Conclusioni:
> 
> - A gennaio potremo acquistare 2 giocatori e salire a quota 25.
> - Saliti a quota 25, potremo scambiare soltanto 2 giocatori con altrettanti della lista.
> ...



.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Una domanda. Dovrebbe essere possibile ancora mettere sotto contratto gli svincolati vero? Chiedo perché ho molta paura per gli ulteriori danni che potrebbe causare cravatta gialla, non perché spero in qualche affare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una domanda. Dovrebbe essere possibile ancora mettere sotto contratto gli svincolati vero? Chiedo perché ho molta paura per gli ulteriori danni che potrebbe causare cravatta gialla, non perché spero in qualche affare.



Si, il mercato per gli svincolati chiude il 27 febbraio 2016.


----------



## zlatan (2 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una domanda. Dovrebbe essere possibile ancora mettere sotto contratto gli svincolati vero? Chiedo perché ho molta paura per gli ulteriori danni che potrebbe causare cravatta gialla, non perché spero in qualche affare.



Si ma Bonera ha trovato casa per fortuna, ci rimarrebbe solo lo spauracchio Boateng...


----------



## TheZio (24 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dato finale. Conclusioni:
> 
> - A gennaio potremo acquistare 2 giocatori e salire a quota 25.
> - Saliti a quota 25, potremo scambiare soltanto 2 giocatori con altrettanti della lista.
> ...



Cessioni mercato gennaio: 2
Acquisti possibili mercato gennaio: 1/4



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni.
> ...



Riprendo e modifico, giusto per tenerci aggiornati anche su queste nuove regole.
Ho aggiunto anche il buon Stefan Simic, giusto per far rabbia al Gallo che dice che siamo in 27 invece che 28 
Correggete se trovate inesattezze!


----------



## vota DC (24 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli e Niang non sono più under 21.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Cessioni mercato gennaio: 2
> Acquisti possibili mercato gennaio: 1/4
> 
> 
> ...



Sembra tutto ok, grazie!  poi a fine mercato aggiorniamo il dato finale.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Romagnoli e Niang non sono più under 21.



Si, i 94 e i 95 ci rientrano. Leggi qui sotto:



tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> "Sarà consentito alle società di Serie A l’utilizzo aggiuntivo, rispetto a quelli dell’elenco dei 25 calciatori di cui ai successivi commi, di calciatori, tesserati sia a titolo definitivo sia temporaneo,che alla data del 31 dicembre della stagione sportiva precedente non abbiano già compiuto il 21°anno di età (“calciatori under 21”)."
> 
> Quindi quelli nati nel 93 non rientrano.



.


----------



## TheZio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.
> 
> Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane.
> La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni.
> ...



Definitivo a mercato chiuso!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Febbraio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Definitivo a mercato chiuso!



Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## el_gaucho (3 Febbraio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Definitivo a mercato chiuso!



Una chiarificazione da chi ne sa di piu', ma perche ' Calabria e Simic non sono considerati prodotti del vivaio Milan?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Una chiarificazione da chi ne sa di piu', ma perche ' Calabria e Simic non sono considerati prodotti del vivaio Milan?



Perchè sono UNDER 21 e possono esserne inseriti quanti ne si vuole, ed in più non servono per soddisfare il requisito dei "cresciuti nel vivaio del Milan" in quanto ci sono già De Sciglio ecc...


----------

